# MOHAWK longbow F/S



## ky_longbow (Apr 7, 2009)

62" RH mohawk longbow built for me in Oct. 08, bow is 52 # @ 28" , smooth quiet accurate,handles my 29" draw great.........feels like a 66" bow...... bocote riser w/ cocobolo arch, "dirty" bamboo limbs w/nodes.....bow is excellent condition......

350.00 TYD


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 7, 2009)

That's a mighty fine bow!


----------



## Sharptop (Apr 7, 2009)

I have one almost identical to that. 62 and 50@28. It is a great R/D bow and well worth the money. The Bowyer is a real good guy, like our own Apex.


----------



## ky_longbow (Apr 7, 2009)

im only trying to sale this one to order one a tad bit heavier... about 56#.......


----------



## ky_longbow (Apr 21, 2009)

*Sold*

mohawk is sold to "stickbow"


----------



## Stickbow (Apr 21, 2009)

Cant wait to get my hands on it! I think my son will be thrilled!!! Thanks Doug!


----------

